# BSF Pupation



## hysteresis (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey guys. 

I thought I had prepupates and pupates on the go. They looked like this yesterday:







But then, as I was drying them up a bit, I saw sheds. Some were shedding right in front of me:






Does this mean they're not prepupates? Most remain dark, and are still motile.

The very wriggly larvae I have are much lighter. I pull them out as they darken.

Here they are today:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks like they've got a few days to go, but idk!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 16, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Looks like they've got a few days to go, but idk!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yeah, I am a big ZERO on flies. LoL. Trying to learn as I go. 

Thanks!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 16, 2019)

Lol  I've never used BSF, only BBFs and HFs, so I can't tell you much!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 16, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Lol  I've never used BSF, only BBFs and HFs, so I can't tell you much!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Well, pupa have hard shells. So in order to have pupae I either need to provide ramps for them to climb out of the moisture or pick them out by eye.

Ive seen folk allow them to burrow into coco substrate to finish up. Is that something youd recommend, or should I let them sit out? I do have separate containers for storing and timing them, but that's a moot point if they dont pupate right. BSFL need the moist substrate. The vendor said they dont need anything beyond what they're shipped out in, but theyre sold strictly as larvae youd feed your reptiles.


----------

